# Holiday Fragrances - 2010



## agriffin (Aug 23, 2010)

I'm starting to plan fragrances for the holidays...Let's start a list...

Very Merry Cranberry - WSP - my absolute favorite
Santa's Pipe - WSP - another favorite

I'm looking for a good gingerbread.

What are your holiday favs?


----------



## Tabitha (Aug 23, 2010)

peppermint cream- tayloredconcepts
pumpkin frappuccino-tayloredconcepts
christmas by the fire- sos (think campfire & cinnamon)

I also like strawberries and champagne (Millcreek- think NewYears), angel (BCN) & frosted snowdrop (WSP)


----------



## mom2tyler (Aug 25, 2010)

I just got Gingerbread and Gingerbread Cookie and the both smell GREAT oob! Can't wait to soap them this weekend. The plain gingerbread smells incredible!
I have soaped the gingerbread from soapsupplies.net and it holds up very well. I used .7 oz per lb. Nice color, too
HTH


----------



## NancyRogers (Aug 25, 2010)

I just soaped Fresh Pear from Bert's Heaven Scent.  It smells wonderful and has a touch of spice to it.  My kids keep saying it reminds them of something from Christmas time.


----------



## dubnica (Aug 25, 2010)

agriffin said:
			
		

> I'm starting to plan fragrances for the holidays...Let's start a list...
> 
> Very Merry Cranberry - WSP - my absolute favorite
> Santa's Pipe - WSP - another favorite
> ...



I like WSP for oils, molds and stuff but their fragrances not so much.  How does that very Merry Cranberry smells like?  Isn't it too much perfumy?


----------



## BakingNana (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm lovin' Christmas Memories -Aroma Haven.  Smells really piney OOB but soap is 3 weeks old and some spice is coming through the pine.  

Anyone soaped with Wellington's Christmas Morning?  Haven't used it yet, but OOB smells like shampoo to me. ?


----------



## scout (Aug 25, 2010)

I am looking at some scents from natures garden.  
Christmas Splendor
Cracklin Birch
Country Bumpkin
Vanilla Champagne
Apple Butter Caramel
I am planning for soy tarts and/or CP soap with them.


----------



## Deda (Aug 26, 2010)

I'm making vanilla mint, frankincense & myrrh, an as-yet-to-be-determinted chocolate and possibly a berry/pine.


----------



## agriffin (Aug 26, 2010)

dubnica said:
			
		

> I like WSP for oils, molds and stuff but their fragrances not so much.  How does that very Merry Cranberry smells like?  Isn't it too much perfumy?



I don't think it's perfumy at all.  It's extremely fruity and sweet.  Not very tart, but very strong and the staying power is great.


----------



## Harlow (Aug 26, 2010)

I would love to find a great pomegranate.


----------



## Soap-Goddess (Aug 28, 2010)

I desperately need a good pumpkin FO. One that doesn't fade in CP. Or morph in B&B products. I've tried WSP and was not impressed.


----------



## agriffin (Aug 28, 2010)

I just got southern garden scents pumpkin spice.  Just sniffing the bottle it smells great...not overwhelming with spice.  But we'll see how it soaps...I'll give it try soon.


----------



## Soap-Goddess (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks agriffin 

I just ordered a pumpkin pie sample from Natures Garden. Will test it as soon as it get here and pass on the info. Look forward to hear your results


----------



## agriffin (Sep 5, 2010)

The SG pumpkin spice is good.  I didn't like it at first but now it smells nice.  I ordered one from BB to try so we'll how that goes.  I'm still on the lookout for a great pumpkin.  BB is going to have a LE Cranberry Pomegranate, so I want to try that also.


----------



## soapbuddy (Sep 5, 2010)

scout said:
			
		

> I am looking at some scents from natures garden.
> Christmas Splendor
> Cracklin Birch
> Country Bumpkin
> ...


I love Cracklin Birch in soap!


----------



## mom2tyler (Sep 7, 2010)

AromaHaven has a great pumpkin cheesecake


----------



## honor435 (Sep 8, 2010)

oh my you gotta do some kind of pine, I couldnt make enough, I think I bought  christmas wreath from wsp, mulberry from bitter creek, the pumpkin spice from peak is ok( more spice than pump) wasnt a good seller though. The wreath and mulberry went like hotcakes. Cranberry apple marmalade from peak is really good also. How bout pearberry, thats always a good fall scent.


peak has a great pomegranete


----------

